# More Questions...



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there Everyone. I've got a few more questions, if anyone has any insight.

1. Do most expats have thier own cars or do people more commonly have drivers?

2. Are there any expat (western) doctors available?

3. What is the dental care like?

4. How do people usuallly go about hiring household help?

5. Is there anything in particular we should bring with us that we might ordinarily put into a shipping container? (these usually arrive six weeks after us...)

Thanks!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It depends where in Egypt you are.... where exactly are you thinking of moving to?


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

We might be moving to Cairo...sorry to leave out the important detail!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To drive in Cairo is a nightmare and this is coming from someone who used to drive in Paris.
Dental care is good
No western doctors but you will easily find a private doctor who was trained in the west and speak good english.
The boab in your building will probably ask you if you want a maid, anEgyptian maid is cheap and Filipinos are more expensive. If you hire a maid do not leave her in the house on your own until you are very very sure of her honesty, this will take months and months not a couple of weeks. At the moment I have a Filipino maid and an Egyptian and I trust them both and they live in, but remember the maid that your boab finds for you will come with no references, you will not know her full name or even the street she lives in, so be very very careful.


----------

